# IGF Pre Contest? Good Idea? Bad Idea?



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

As stated, I was thinking good thing due to stopping muscle wastage but then with the insulin sensitivity....

What are your thoughts pre contest and how far out would you stop it?

Thanks

J


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Good, and why stop it?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thats what I thought, and it will help with fat burning etc too....just worried about the effects of lower carbs (I dont eat many at night after training) as I shot PWO lol

Just gettin over worried I think lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tom, Paul, James? Any input?


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

IGF will lower your blood sugar, therefore bring on ketosis faster. Insulin will do this too, but is very dangerous in this area. IGF will do the job better as it wont lower it too much. You can go kinda hypo (<3mmol) but its bearable. As its longer acting and not so harsh on BS ie it wont drop like a lead balloon, its a good compound for this.

Carbing up days before contest its damn good too imo.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

King prop is it just from the hypo point of view that it is a bad idea?


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Insulin mate?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

kingprop said:


> IGF will lower your blood sugar, therefore bring on ketosis faster. Insulin will do this too, but is very dangerous in this area. IGF will do the job better as it wont lower it too much. You can go kinda hypo (<3mmol) but its bearable. As its longer acting and not so harsh on BS ie it wont drop like a lead balloon, its a good compound for this.
> 
> *Carbing up days before contest its damn good too imo*.


fair one, do you find it makes u hold subQ water at these times?

are your intials CB by the way dude?


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Id guess the risk of overspill would be greater, like insulin. Bringing you into ketosis faster also increases hunger LIKE MAD! You'd may have to do something else to combat that (Rimonabant etc) or suffer as much as possible then get out of it.

My name's David Gale DB. NABBA class one, although they spelt it 'Gayle' the muppets!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MT you have a PM mate....


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I feel no hypo effects from 200mcg of IGF alone, on a totally empty stomach, but have gone hypo when added with slin.

Certainly not something to worry about though IMO, esp if not using slin.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

That brings me back then to my comments on the 1mg generic kits. When IGf first came out, or was copied after Gropep's rsearch, Gensci created a 100mcg shot kit with ten shots in it. It worked great but was quite expensive. Then the generic stuff came out, again 100mcg shots in 2ml vials and was some of the best IGF ive used (add water, suck up the lot, shoot, KABOOM!!)

But then, just like they did with the 4iu HGH 2ml vials they went higher dose to 1mg

(1000mcgs)

At the time of the availability of IGF1Lr3 everyone spoke (internet) on how fragile the peptide was compared to HGH. Guys (US) were worried if they swirled it too much to reconstitute, or knocked the vial over etc.

Then the 1000mcg vials came available and, as Gropep's website at the time said storage was achieved using 100mM acetic acid for over a year, people started selling the 'kits' with this and stating it would last in solution.

Ive tried the 1mg kits and compared to the single shot 100mcgs ones I was massively disappointed. The first shot was ok, but then subsequent shots were unaffective.

We know that acidity denatures proteins/peptides by affecting its secondary structure. Why then would we use acetic acid to reconstitute?

We're not using Gropep's IGF are we? Its Chinese generic.

Are you sure if it is ok to use it at a strength of 100mM that that is what you are getting? Most AA (shop bought) is standardised to 5% (850mM) and so reducing concentration is quite hard to get spot on, and some guys just use white vinegar which isnt just acetic acid but has malic acid, and others in it.

A dose of IGF that high on an empty stomach would have me in bits. Maybe its just me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am like Nytol IGF does not effect my blood sugar no matter when i take it....

Dave i do agree with you on the 100mcg kits and the generic 1mg kits though....i now use Omega which is bought through their lab in the states from Gropep i get a huge kick out of this IGF and now a days my IGF cycle is 8-10 weeks long as i only use 60-80mcg's 3 x week.....i have found this better than ED use...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I dont use it when on low carbs but thats just personal preference.

I havent used GH either for 8 weeks.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i e mailed gropep customer service after reading an item on an american forum about omega and gropep

they said they do not sell to omega only fully licenced registered labratories with the demand for igf1 testing only

omega is still the best igf1 ive tried though


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys I think i'm gonna use it at around 50mcgs PWO I will see how I get on in the next two weeks, my carbs aren't that low - they aint exactly high lol but I get a good amount in the morning and afternoon.

Will see how I get on 

Tom, why not on low carbs - in case of Hypo? Also the GH, whats your reason for that mate? thanks!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I normally use it PWO and dont get the same feeling/result when I dont have carbs with it.

GH - This is because I want to get down to 85kg and also to tighten up my midsection. I dropped it 3 weeks from Gravesend and didnt see the point in using it for 4 weeks then dropping again for the British.

Also saves me loads of cash :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL Fair one! I thought you'd have some magic new system of growth discovery....lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nah - just cant be bothered to spend close to £1000 on contest prep.

This year I think I've spent about £300 on the whole lot gear wise.

GH for me is more an off season thing as I like the combination with insulin and also IGF.

As a dieting aid its an anti catabolic factor but TBH the gear helps prevent muscle wastage and I havent seen any noticeable drop in condition or muscle size by not using it.

Also dont really like the idea of being on GH all year round which is pretty much where I'd be if I used it all the way through dieting as well.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> i e mailed gropep customer service after reading an item on an american forum about omega and gropep
> 
> they said they do not sell to omega only fully licenced registered labratories with the demand for igf1 testing only
> 
> omega is still the best igf1 ive tried though


If they were dealing outwith licence like that I doubt they'd tell someone emailing them in a question about it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jjb Omega has a lab in the states, i agree with KP aswell...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i didnt know they had a lab in america

im not slating omega mind as i said i like the stuff, this just goes back to last year i was on 1 of the common american forums and a guy put a huge post about how he was a lab technician and had access to gropep through his universities registered testing facilities and them having correct cause for wanting igf1, he stated how hard it was to get due to strict goverment regulations.

i decided to e mail them to find out as i truley belived your case paul but you could be correct bro.

omega does top any igf1 ive used but i would like to try gen ci's after reading kingprops post


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i have just started it at 40 MC for the last 2.5 weeks i do it just after my brekkie which is after 45 mins cardio so think its probably the most depleted time of day for me so hopefully get the most benefits.. also the meal i have the most amount of carbs in.. a whole 75g of oats PMSL


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

For anyone interested I have a short journal about 'Using igf when on restricted carbs' over on www.ukiron.net in the peptides section. Quite an interesting read for those that compete.

J


----------

